# CUSCO y MACHU PICCHU



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Aquí comparto con Ustedes algunas de las fotos que tomé hace poco en Cusco, desde el tren y en Machu Picchu. De más esta decir que es uno de los lugares más espectaculares de nuestro país, me declaro empedernidamente enamorado de estas tierras.

Algunas de la ciudad de Cusco:










































































El trayecto en tren de Cusco a Machu Picchu no solo ofrece hermosos paisajes del Valle Sagrado sino tambien vistas excelentes de la ciudad:






































Machu Picchu, impactante como siempre:





































































































Espero les guste, lo pondré tambien en el Lantinscrapers.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Te felicito por las hermosas fotos, machu picchu es asombroso y las fotos de Cusco estan muy lindas.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bien cheveres tus fotos


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

I M P R E S I O N A N T E E E E E E E E E E. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

ASOMBROSOOOOOOOO¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

tanta belleza que da miedo~~!!


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

AMAZING !


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow PaiMei, tus fotos están buenísimas, se nota que eres un buen fotógrafo, El Cusco sí que se luce en tus tomas.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

te pasaste !!! que bonito thread !


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Cheveres fotos


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Excelentes tomas!


----------



## BiShOnEn (Jan 16, 2006)

k belleza de fotos!!!!... estan pero muy.. pero muy re bakanes!!!! 
El cuzco se ve simplemente genial... y Machu pichu.. UUUUU.. jejeje impactante!!... ademas esos parajes geniales... se nota k ese trayecto en tren debe ser espectacular..!!

felicitaciones por la pics!! saludos y bendiciones!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Wow increible thread Paimei! gracias por compartir tus fotos  

Sobre el trayecto en tren, relamente los paisajes que uno ve son espectaculares, yo agarre el tren en el Urubamba, asi que mi camino fue un poco más corto pero iwal vi paisajes impresionantes. Otro recorrido en tren que dicen es mostro y tb con paisajes muy bonito es el de Cuzco-Puno, algún día será.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

A los tiempos que veo algo tan bonito en nuestro foro, que hermozo que es el Perú caramba!!!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

q cheveres tus fotos! x fin hay alguien q t hace la competencia lucuma


----------



## AC78 (Sep 27, 2005)

Yo tambien estuve de viaje por Machu Picchu en Marzo y es simplemente increible. Es otra cosa estar ahi que verlo por fotos.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

IT


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Muchas gracias por los comentarios, creo que nunca me cansaria de visitar el Cusco, el Valle Sagrado y Machu Picchu, aunque bueno, nuestro país tiene muchas mas cosas para ver y disfrutar.


----------



## Josemanu (Apr 20, 2006)

Tengo la oportunidad de por trabajo ir a Cusco regularmente y les dire que cada vez que se visita siempre es espectacular. Realmente que buenas fotos Paimei y sigue con ello.
Respecto al comentario sobre el "Andean Explorer" q hace el trayecto Cusco-Puno el paisaje que se ve ahi tambien es espectacular.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Definitivamente ME QUEDE SIN AIRE!!!!! y SIN PALABRAS

BELLO BELLO BELLO BELLO!!!!!!!!!!! es lo unico que puedo decir


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

HERMOSO


----------



## PERGUILL (May 9, 2006)

MUY HERMOSAS LAS FOTOS DEL CUSCO Y MACCHU PICCHU, TIENE UN ASPECTO MUY MAGICO Y MISTICO


----------



## alex_patagonia (Apr 4, 2006)

Siiii...se siente una energia....bonitas fotos,pero las fotos no le hacen justicia,es mejor en vivo..

saludos!


----------



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)

increible machu picchu :cheers: me muero de ganas de ir


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

PaiMei74 said:


> Aquí comparto con Ustedes algunas de las fotos que tomé hace poco en Cusco, desde el tren y en Machu Picchu. De más esta decir que es uno de los lugares más espectaculares de nuestro país, me declaro empedernidamente enamorado de estas tierras.
> 
> Algunas de la ciudad de Cusco:
> 
> ...


gracias por las fotos paimei, tan excelentes, Cusco y Machu Picchu son lo máximo!!! quién no quisiera volver allá, uffffff cuántos recuerdos!!!


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

De nada!! Este es creo el mejor foro para intercambiar buenas fotos ;-)


----------



## sandrox30 (Aug 3, 2006)

espectacular


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

no hay dua Cuzco es impresionante no puedo esperar para conocerla....


----------



## Clavijo (Mar 27, 2006)

Hermoso! Qué más se puede decir. Maravilloso este lugar, prácticamente no hay nadie que no lo conozca, al menos por fotos. Es realmente, un Patrimonio de la Humanidad. Qué ganas de ir!

Muchos saludos.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Preciosas tus fotos, PaiMei, cuando yo conocí Machu Pichu hace muchos años, también habia una neblina sobre las ruinas. Me hacen acordar a mis propias fotos.


----------



## lagodelfuego (Dec 7, 2006)

Culturalmente Cusco es bello. Pero sin tener que fingir, no me emociona demasiado. Con lo que he visto personalmente las casas son de adobe y estera y la pobreza es tremenda.

El 70% de la gente no habla español y vive del campo. 

Lo único moderno que hay en Cusco está exclusivamente en los hoteles (los cuales no pasan de 5 pisos) 

lamentablemente en Cuzo no existe el ladrillo. Los turistas van a relajarse con sus paisjes, pero lamentablemente no ayudan.


----------



## arquimario88 (Dec 6, 2006)

lagodelfuego said:


> Lo único moderno que hay en Cusco está exclusivamente en los hoteles (los cuales no pasan de 5 pisos)
> 
> lamentablemente en Cuzo no existe el ladrillo. Los turistas van a relajarse con sus paisjes, pero lamentablemente no ayudan.



No concuerdo contigo, ya que la arquitectura colonial es el principal fuerte de Cuzco, por eso es su gran atractivo y además por la majestuosidad de sus paisajes y de sus ruinas es que recibe gran atracción de turistas nacionales y extranjeros todo esto creo que es de gran ayuda para enaltecer a la hermosa ciudad de Cuzco aparte del gran pasado histórico que la embuelve es un destino obligado para los amantes del viaje.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

no pues mere, al contrario lo malo de cusco esta en que se esta empezando a utilizar el ladrillo sobre todo en la zonas perifericas como la mayoria de ciudades peruanas. hno:

eso de que la mayoria no sepa hablar español me parece una cifra inflada, teniendo en cuenta de que la mayoria que habla quechua tambien habla español en esa zona.

respecto al cusco es la ciudad mas hermosa que he conocido en el Peru.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

lagodelfuego said:


> Culturalmente Cusco es bello. Pero sin tener que fingir, no me emociona demasiado. Con lo que he visto personalmente las casas son de adobe y estera y la pobreza es tremenda.
> 
> El 70% de la gente no habla español y vive del campo.
> 
> ...


Cuando fuiste a Cusco por primera o ùltima vez??? y pàsate las fotos que corroboren tus aseveraciones!

Bueno luego de ese thread que hiciste en el foro chileno... ya fuiste!


----------



## legfcolombia (Jan 13, 2007)

lagodelfuego said:


> Culturalmente Cusco es bello. Pero sin tener que fingir, no me emociona demasiado. Con lo que he visto personalmente las casas son de adobe y estera y la pobreza es tremenda.
> 
> El 70% de la gente no habla español y vive del campo.
> 
> ...


PUES TE HABLA UN COLOMBIANO QUE VISITÓ TU HERMOSO PAIS POR DOS MESES EN NOVIEMBRE Y DICIEMBRE DE 2007..
LO QUE HACE HERMOSA A CUZCO SON SUS CONSTRUCCIONES EN ADOBE Y TECHOS ROJOS, SUS PAREDES EN PIEDRA.. QUE NO HAY EDIFICIOS? OJALÁ NUNCA LOS HAYAN,, NO CREO QUE LAS AUTORIDADES VAYAN A PERMITIRLO..QUE LA GENTE NO HABLA ESPAÑOL? SIENTANSE ORGULLOSOS DE TENER DOS LENGUAS MATERNAS LA QUECHUA Y LA AYMARA.... QUE VIVEN DEL CAMPO? SIN LOS CAMPESINOS NO PODRIAMOS SOBREVIVIR..EN FIN..CUZCO ME PARECIO LA CIUDAD MAS HERMOSA DEL PERÚ, SEGUIDA DE TRUJILLO..CUZCO ES ÚNICA..CONSERVENLA, QUIERANLA, CUIDENLA, SIENTANSE ORGULLOSOS DE ELLA,,, MACHUPICHU ES CLASE APARTE,,SOLO PUEDO DECIRLES QUE LLORÉ DE LA EMOPCION CUANDO MIS PIES TOCARON ESE SUELO MÁGICO,,LOS FELICITO,,TIENEN UN HERMOSO PAIS Y SU GENTE,,,LO MAXIMO,,ME TRATARON SUPERBIEN,,GRACIAS


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ WOW, que bien que te haya gustado tanto :shifty:

Por otra parte, buen thread y las fotos estupendas. 




Cusco, ALWAYS SURPRISING!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

Las fotos estan buenisimas ...se ven de la pitri mitri..!!! kay:kay: y *Cusco* pues simplemente se luce...cualquier angulo es una Belleza igual que nuestra bella ciudad *Arequipeña* !!!! 



legfcolombia said:


> PUES TE HABLA UN COLOMBIANO QUE VISITÓ TU HERMOSO PAIS POR DOS MESES EN NOVIEMBRE Y DICIEMBRE DE 2007..
> LO QUE HACE HERMOSA A CUZCO SON SUS CONSTRUCCIONES EN ADOBE Y TECHOS ROJOS, SUS PAREDES EN PIEDRA.. QUE NO HAY EDIFICIOS? OJALÁ NUNCA LOS HAYAN,, NO CREO QUE LAS AUTORIDADES VAYAN A PERMITIRLO..QUE LA GENTE NO HABLA ESPAÑOL? SIENTANSE ORGULLOSOS DE TENER DOS LENGUAS MATERNAS LA QUECHUA Y LA AYMARA.... QUE VIVEN DEL CAMPO? SIN LOS CAMPESINOS NO PODRIAMOS SOBREVIVIR..EN FIN..CUZCO ME PARECIO LA CIUDAD MAS HERMOSA DEL PERÚ, SEGUIDA DE TRUJILLO..CUZCO ES ÚNICA..CONSERVENLA, QUIERANLA, CUIDENLA, SIENTANSE ORGULLOSOS DE ELLA,,, MACHUPICHU ES CLASE APARTE,,SOLO PUEDO DECIRLES QUE LLORÉ DE LA EMOPCION CUANDO MIS PIES TOCARON ESE SUELO MÁGICO,,LOS FELICITO,,TIENEN UN HERMOSO PAIS Y SU GENTE,,,LO MAXIMO,,ME TRATARON SUPERBIEN,,GRACIAS


Amigo Colombiano que bacan que te haya gustado Cuzco...Pues es una verdadera joya...y bueno pues los Peruanos estamos Orgullosisimos de esta joya de America y el mundo....el que no lo estee pues no es Peruano :lol::lol:


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Cusco es fotogenica desde donde la vean y muy linda colonialmente, me siento orgullosa de ser peruana


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

legfcolombia said:


> *MACHUPICHU ES CLASE APARTE,SOLO PUEDO DECIRLES QUE LLORÉ DE LA EMOPCION CUANDO MIS PIES TOCARON ESE SUELO MÁGICO*,LOS FELICITO,TIENEN UN HERMOSO PAIS Y SU GENTE,,,LO MAXIMO,ME TRATARON SUPERBIEN,GRACIAS



Yo tambien creo que pasaría por ello, este año no pude hacer el viaje, espero ya no postergar el próximo. 

Bellas fotos estimado Paimei. Salu2 :cheers: !!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Y bueno, este thread hace raaato debería estar incluido en Nstro Patrimonio.


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

la verdad a mi también me decepcionó cusco como ciudad en general, lo lindo es el centro, fuera esas zonas, es como cualquier ciudad de la sierra peruana, pensaba que el turismo la iba hacer ver diferente pero cuando salí del aeropuerto me di cuenta de que no iba a ser así, sin embargo me parece que la pobreza se está comenzando a ruducir ahí, así que la próxima vez que vaya ya esté diferente. Lo que si me gusto mucho fueron los paisajes y pueblitos que se encuentran por la zona, y por supuesto machu picchu, una vez más el paisaje que rodea las ruinas me pareció impresionante.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

A380_luis said:


> la verdad a mi también me decepcionó cusco como ciudad en general, lo lindo es el centro, fuera esas zonas, es como cualquier ciudad de la sierra peruana, pensaba que el turismo la iba hacer ver diferente pero cuando salí del aeropuerto me di cuenta de que no iba a ser así, sin embargo me parece que la pobreza se está comenzando a ruducir ahí, así que la próxima vez que vaya ya esté diferente. Lo que si me gusto mucho fueron los paisajes y pueblitos que se encuentran por la zona, y por supuesto machu picchu, una vez más el paisaje que rodea las ruinas me pareció impresionante.


Hay que saber notar que es pobreza y como es la pobreza para algunas personas


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

yo no hablo de pobreza, si no que no se veía tan bien el resto, tal vez por dentro de las viviendas es otra la historia, pobreza hay en todo el Perú y latinoamérica, sería un poco iluso escandalizarse por eso.


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

definitivamnt si no conocen too el cusco no se habla px, si la parte de wanchaq ubicada hacia el cerro cerca a santiago y al aeropuerto es nueva zona, recien habitada, hace 50 ´ños no existia, ir a la avenida la cultura, q creo nadie conoce tb es buena zona, ver tb la distribucion, que decir el centro es hermoso lo es y muxo mas q cualquier ciudad peruana, pero las otras zonas tb!
dehexo cada ciudad tiene lo feo y lo bonito
px si empezamos a comparar, no saldria perdiendo nuestro cuskito!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

brian_cusco13 said:


> definitivamnt si no conocen too el cusco no se habla px, si la parte de wanchaq ubicada hacia el cerro cerca a santiago y al aeropuerto es nueva zona, recien habitada, hace 50 ´ños no existia, ir a la avenida la cultura, q creo nadie conoce tb es buena zona, ver tb la distribucion, que decir el centro es hermoso lo es y muxo mas q cualquier ciudad peruana, pero las otras zonas tb!
> dehexo cada ciudad tiene lo feo y lo bonito
> px si empezamos a comparar, no saldria perdiendo nuestro cuskito!!!!!!!!!!!!


Cusco es unica, de eso nadie tiene duda  y el mundo entero lo dice  :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

brian_cusco13 said:


> definitivamnt si no conocen too el cusco no se habla px, si la parte de wanchaq ubicada hacia el cerro cerca a santiago y al aeropuerto es nueva zona, recien habitada, hace 50 ´ños no existia, ir a la avenida la cultura, q creo nadie conoce tb es buena zona, ver tb la distribucion, que decir el centro es hermoso lo es y muxo mas q cualquier ciudad peruana, pero las otras zonas tb!
> dehexo cada ciudad tiene lo feo y lo bonito
> px si empezamos a comparar, no saldria perdiendo nuestro cuskito!!!!!!!!!!!!



y cual es el roche, Cusco no es sólo de ustedes,es de todos los peruanos y si Cusco progresa me alegrará muchísimo así como alegra en el caso de Trujillo, Chiclayo, Arequipa, Lima, etc., no pongo ese tipo de comentarios con el afán de rajar, si no de que se pueda mejorar, al final también lo considero mío y como tal me preocupa que las cosas vallan bien ahí así como en el resto de nuestro país, yo mismo soy crítico de la ciudad donde vivo pero de la misma forma halago las mejoras, al fin y al cabo es sólo mi punto de vista, tal vez como tú dices aun no he visto suficiente para poder tener una visión completa de Cusco, sin embargo de todo lo que pude conocer esa fue mi impresión.


----------



## C_F (Nov 10, 2007)

Realmente belsimas las fotos y bellísimos los lugares, no me habia dado una vuelta por este foro pero realmente hay lindos lugares en nuestra America. Felicitaciones por esos hermosos tesoros. Me encanta Cuzco, es realmente bella y magica, ojala algun dia pueda conocerlo en pesona. Y Machu Picchu, bueno , es INCREIBLE!!!


----------



## apaixonadoporbelém (Dec 1, 2007)

I have a dream, and it's know any part of this city, this country, this people....


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

^^^^ se fumo de la mala el tio! :hammer:


----------



## roberto0qs (Dec 4, 2006)

Dios mioo que hermosoo me muero por ir a Peru :bow: Sin duda alguna un destino turistico IMPACTANTE Y MAGICO


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

q bien aca estas invitado para venir cuantas veces quieras 

pd recien veo las fotos muy buenas!!


----------



## crlwaly1 (Sep 7, 2007)

A380_luis said:


> la verdad a mi también me decepcionó cusco como ciudad en general, lo lindo es el centro, fuera esas zonas, es como cualquier ciudad de la sierra peruana, pensaba que el turismo la iba hacer ver diferente pero cuando salí del aeropuerto me di cuenta de que no iba a ser así, sin embargo me parece que la pobreza se está comenzando a ruducir ahí, así que la próxima vez que vaya ya esté diferente. Lo que si me gusto mucho fueron los paisajes y pueblitos que se encuentran por la zona, y por supuesto machu picchu, una vez más el paisaje que rodea las ruinas me pareció impresionante.


Bueno si alguien viene a Cusco pensando ver Edificios, Full ladrillo y demas infraestructrura muy moderna mejor que ni se anime a venir .......y claro es una ciudad de la sierra porque esta en la sierra.............y no es cualquier ciudad ...es una ciudad magica y mistica 

Salu2
Crlwaly:bash:


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

lagodelfuego said:


> Culturalmente Cusco es bello. Pero sin tener que fingir, no me emociona demasiado. Con lo que he visto personalmente las casas son de adobe y estera y la pobreza es tremenda.
> 
> El 70% de la gente no habla español y vive del campo.
> 
> ...


wenooo aia tu con tus opiniones......:s!


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

lagodelfuego said:


> Culturalmente Cusco es bello. Pero sin tener que fingir, no me emociona demasiado. Con lo que he visto personalmente las casas son de adobe y estera y la pobreza es tremenda.
> 
> El 70% de la gente no habla español y vive del campo.
> 
> ...


Oe que!!! ...vamos analizando uno a uno tus comentarios:
Cusco es bello culturalmente,historicamente y todo lo que termine en mente..jeje,las casas son de adobe es cierto,el cual es un material que se uso en muchos lugares y no se deberia mencionar de una manera despectiva,ahora la estera en Cusco no existe pq aqui el clima es muy frio y el material nunca se uso en Cusco,obviamente que en ciudades de la costa si,la pobreza esta presente en todo lugar del Peru y del mundo,segun el INEI la pobreza en Cusco descendio en un 7.3 %,dos puntos porcentuales mas que el promedio nacional que nuestro querido presidente se vanagloria en lograr,(eso lo escuche en noticias hace unos dias)pero bueno.
Eso que el 70% no habla español no se de donde lo sacaste,en Cusco ciudad todos hablan español un buen porcentaje habla quechua tambien y otro tanto otros idiomas(por el turismo). En mi caso en particular yo no se quechua y eso me averguenza pq fue el idioma del Peru y de mi Cusco,pero lo aprendere lo prometo.
Lo de las construcciones de 5 pisos en hoteles es cierto pq no se puede ir mas arriba en NINGUNA CONSTRUCCION (en el Centro Historico).En distritos alejados como Wanchaq,San Sebastian y San Jeronimo obviamente que si se puede,es por eso que el distrito de Wanchaq (el mio) esta habiendo un "boom" en la construccion,en especial edificios de oficinas y depas de 6 y sobretodo 7 pisos...(ver thread EDIFICIOS PROVINCIANOS 2008).
Y para terminar te cuento que en mi ciudad si existe el ladrillo,y cuando visites nuevamente Cusco te regalare uno de recuerdo;Hasta luego amigos.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

wow... cuanta necedad en un solo post =S


----------



## PERUnice (Aug 3, 2008)

espectaculares paimei , recuerdo las dos veces q fui al cusco fue impresionante , , pero me ubiese gustado subir a machupicchu caminando jeje a medio año me voy a mochilear x alla !!


----------



## paolo32 (Nov 9, 2008)

hermoso, sin palabras


----------



## sergio_yb1 (Oct 24, 2009)

Linda ciudad cuzco, felicidades...pero lo que realmente impacta es machu picchu es realmente impresionante...amigos peruanos deben cuidar ese tremendo patrimonio de la humanidad! saludos desde Sucre, Bolivia


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE (May 8, 2010)

PaiMei74 said:


> Aquí comparto con Ustedes algunas de las fotos que tomé hace poco en Cusco, desde el tren y en Machu Picchu. De más esta decir que es uno de los lugares más espectaculares de nuestro país, me declaro empedernidamente enamorado de estas tierras.
> 
> Algunas de la ciudad de Cusco:
> 
> ...


Esta es de postal...:cheers:


----------

